# [Sosnowiec] Walk around



## WolfHound (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice pics how would one get there from Krakow?


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

The best way is to get to Katowice. I would recommend UNIBUS express line (CLICK). It departs from D9 platform (Krakow Regional Bus Station) and costs 12zl. After 1 hour you will be in Katowice city center then ask somebody about empik store (it's only 300m away from the place where bus stops). You can easily get to Sosnowiec from there. (I suggest 811, 808 or D-private line). After 15-20min you are in Sosnowiec. 

PM me if you need more detailed info.


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Saint Tomas Church in Pogon district*
Built in 1956, 2 glass towers and illumination added in 2007.


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*The Sielecki Castle*
Built in 1620.


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Overpass near the city center*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Zyleta (eng. Razor Blade) highrise*
Built in 1981, recladded in 2007. Highest building in Zaglebie region, 90m tall.


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## WolfHound (Jun 28, 2006)

RaKLeZ said:


> The best way is to get to Katowice. I would recommend UNIBUS express line (CLICK). It departs from D9 platform (Krakow Regional Bus Station) and costs 12zl. After 1 hour you will be in Katowice city center then ask somebody about empik store (it's only 300m away from the place where bus stops). You can easily get to Sosnowiec from there. (I suggest 811, 808 or D-private line). After 15-20min you are in Sosnowiec.
> 
> PM me if you need more detailed info.


Cool I'll check it out once I arrive in Poland in Septemeber right after I visit the mountains and warsaw.


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Silesian University - Informatics*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*City Hall at night*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Wawel Street*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Gallot's villa (now bank branch)*
Built in ~1920.


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Habelman's villa *
Built in 1923.


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Modrzejowska Street*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Targowa Street*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Zwyciestwa Alley*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Schöen Palace*

The Schon Palace, neo-Baroque in style, was built by Ernst Schon at the end of the 19th century and since 1985 has been the premises of the Museum in Sosnowiec. The building is located near the Warsaw-Vienna Rail and surrounded with neo-Romantic park. source


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Schöen Palace - interior*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

An unique glass collection, over 5000 glass arts from XIX century.


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

Any comments guys?


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

looks good


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*H. Dietel old administration building*

Built in 1889 in neogothic style.


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

A few shots inside...


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*City swimming pool*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Kilinskiego street*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Ski resort in the middle of the city*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Sunset over the city center*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Srodula district*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Pogon district*


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Bonitas tomas.


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Zagorze district*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

Merry X-Mas from Sosnowiec.


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Moscickiego street*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice pictures. kay:


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

^^
Thank You! :cheers:


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*The Orthodox Church of the Holy Martyrs Pistis, Elpis, Agape, and their mother Sophia in Sosnowiec*

The Orthodox Church was solemnly consecrated in 1889. It is dedicated to the Roman martyrs living in the times of Emperor Hadrian. The temple was built from the red brick and concrete. A very uncommon curiosity is a five-storied bell-tower just above the vault. The founder of its eight bells was Henryk Dietel.

The oak iconostasis, a wall with icons which separates the altar from the place designed for worshippers, was founded by Schönow brothers and made by the Moscow craftsman- Lebiediew.

http://www.sosnowiec.cerkiew.pl/en/


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Augsburg Evangelical Church*
Built in 1888.


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Excelentes tomas. kay:


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Some 50mm shots in the city center...*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## saarteb15 (Apr 23, 2010)

*Request*

Hi RAKLeZ
Lovely photos.
I would like to request from you to take pictures of the building un the address bellow:
street: 1st of may (i think it is called 1 maja in polish).
number of the house:14
I hope you will do it because it was my grandfather house before WW2.


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

saarteb15 said:


> Hi RAKLeZ
> Lovely photos.
> I would like to request from you to take pictures of the building un the address bellow:
> street: 1st of may (i think it is called 1 maja in polish).
> ...


Check your PM.


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*ZMK Cycling Event*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Tuwim's elementary school*
Built in 1917.


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Egzotarium*
Small Botanic Garden built in the 50s.


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Zwyciestwa Alley*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Cathedral Basilica of the Assumption of the Blessed Virgin Mary*
Built in 1893-1899.


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*MEDIA-CENTRUM*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Plater's High School*
Built in 1908.


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Sienkiewicza street*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

--->


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Srodula district*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

Some recent shots taken with 70-200mm lens...


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

Schön's Palace neighborhood


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

Old settlement from the XIX century.


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## juliaroberts (May 14, 2010)

hei , this is really a great share love it , thanks 7


----------



## Fevon (Apr 21, 2007)

del


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

-->


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

.


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

"With His Heart - Man of Sosnowiec, With His Voice - Citizen of the World"
This is about Jan Kiepura, famous tenor, worldwide known in the 1920s...


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Interesting, rare city with some nice spots!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ if I didn't see your posts count, i'd have thought that you're a spammer with all those links in your signatures. :lol:

Btw, nice drawings! :cheers:


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for visiting.


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Another Schöen's Palace*
Built at the end of the 19th century.


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

Sosnowiec City Center Pano










*FULL RES 4884 x 1103*
http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/4476/p2go1f.jpg


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

St. Thomas church


----------

